# What's a good travel cage?



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm thinking of this martins cage as a travel cage. It would also be used to store most of our other hammocks. It would basically be like our home cage--just for transportation. We would have many different hammocks at different heights.

I'm just thinking it doesn't have a handle. Also, does any one have this cage and is it super hard to clean? How are the doors?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I am all about Martin's cages, but the best travel cage is a simple cat carrier.


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Rubbermaid bins with wire mesh tops and front. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

I use my old hamsters' cage. Just a simple petsmart wire cage. I wouldn't spend too much unless you travel a lot. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I'm going to second the cat carrier. That's what I use for my girls and I don't think I'd ever use anything different. Too big of a cage is bulky and unsafe, but cat carriers are designed for travel & security. Rats can't slip through the bars and they are super easy to lock, carry around, fit in your car, etc.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I use a cat/small dog carrier I bought from Petco because it was on sale for my rats. I've taken it on 2-hour+ rides and never had an issue. I think the dark side of the cage also makes them feel more comfortable when riding in the car.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I agree with cat carriers. People often use them as temporary cages too for quarantine or weekend trips away. Plus, they will probably feel more secure in it because the walls of the carrier offer privacy and protection.


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, we go camping in our 2013 Dutchman camper a lot. Sometimes for like 4 days! There's a heater, ac, running water, so its basically like another house. What kind of cage then? We are allowed to bring our rats so we want to have a nice cage for them. We would definitely play with them a lot. Do you think we could play with them outside at all?


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

How many rats do you have? If you go a lot you should invest in a cage that fits your rats comfortably. How big is the cage they are always in?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

We have three little girls. Their cage at home is a DCN.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

I suggest a plastic tub with the top and one of the sides cut out and wire mess on it. I believe someone else suggested it and I agree completely with it or like some one else said above a cat carrier. I use a cat carrier to take my rats to the vet.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

I like using a cat carrier. It's has plenty of room for treats, toys and blankets. You can even hang a water bottle on the door if you want.


----------

